# Chinese Y20, US C17 side-by-side comparison at Zhuhai airshow



## CougarKing (13 Nov 2014)

Speaking of another knockoff of US equipment...



> From: theaviationist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cloud Cover (18 Dec 2014)

Is there a reason China should not build these things and use the means at their disposal to gain every technical advantage they can while doing so? We all do it...


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Dec 2014)

whiskey601 said:
			
		

> Is there a reason China should not build these things and use the means at their disposal to gain every technical advantage they can while doing so?



When they gain their technological advantage by stealing the hard work of other nations, there is.


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Dec 2014)

I can well recall, only 20+ years ago, getting official warnings from our (Canadian) security agencies about industrial espionage. Two countries were singled out as being threats ~ proven guilty of stealing industrial/commercial secrets from our companies and sniffing around, uninvited, our government research labs, too: France and the USA.


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Dec 2014)

I had a patrol partner 20 years ago who had come to my guardhouse from the NCIU in Ottawa.   All he would say was that everyone thinks that when the iron curtain came down it was the end of cold war espionage.  He said that in fact they were chasing even more spys after that here in Canada.  It sounded like the wild west.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2014)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I can well recall, only 20+ years ago, getting official warnings from our (Canadian) security agencies about industrial espionage. Two countries were singled out as being threats ~ proven guilty of stealing industrial/commercial secrets from our companies and sniffing around, uninvited, our government research labs, too: France and the USA.



Actually, if one looks closely into the problems facing the Oil Sands and the Keystone Pipeline, following the money trail, one will find US interests as the financiers.  

Not much has changed in the past several decades.  The same spies and influencers are present.   

I would say that the Cold War has not ended, just evolved into a new form.


----------



## Cloud Cover (19 Dec 2014)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> When they gain their technological advantage by stealing the hard work of other nations, there is.



we all do that, in both the private sector and the related government industries. Look how Apple and Google battle on operating systems and capabilities. I think China is a great balancing power to both the US and Russia, none of those 3 are really willing to go at each other. Now, if North Korea or Iran stole IP and then copied a Tomahawk and fitted it to their ships, that would be a different story. But as for China, they have suffered tens of millions of war dead in the past 100 years, and frankly, they aren't going to take it any more no matter what they have to do.  They look at Japan and South Korea and Taiwan and Russia and the US and see threats, and all ARE threats.


----------

